

Rails Server Throwdown: Passenger, Unicorn or Puma? - tinco
https://www.engineyard.com/articles/rails-server

======
tinco
This comparison is not very in depth, I wonder if they benchmarked Passenger
on NGINX versus Puma behind NGINX.

I also am not very sure why they are so negative about Unicorn, I haven't
heard such bad reports about it before.

What setup do you guys prefer, and why?

